# Fender liners



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

What are you guys doing with the fender liners after you roll your fenders? 

Do you leave them in? 

Take them out completely? 

Or cut them? If so what do you cut out?

Thanks for the help


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

took and left mine out - don't really need em unless you're scared  

and the more obvious answer would be - cut wherever you're tires are interfering


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

rolled my fenders, and kept mine in, but they are kind of destroyed now, big ass holes from my tires rubbing on them


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> rolled my fenders, and kept mine in, but they are kind of destroyed now, big ass holes from my tires rubbing on them


this but mine are in good shape since i cruise in 4x4 most of the time :screwy:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i lost them a long time ago but recently bought new ones and cut them so the top is opened. looks mucho better


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I take them out for summer because I can roll lower without rubbing. I put them in for the winter so I don't get any rock chips.


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

does it look weird without them?
anyone have a photo?

i wana take mine out. too much rub when im low.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

first i cut mine, but the problem is, the piece left in on the rear side of the arch, closest to the doors collects massive amounts of dirt, which is does when they are uncut anyway, you just dont see it. after that started happening i just removed mine completely


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

gli and cabrio i took them out completly, a4 has them cut, my friends mk6 doesnt have any


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

my fender liners went to the trash. it will never be put back in the car. 

it is annoying cleaning up all the salt in the engine bay around winter time though.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

joelzy said:


> i lost them a long time ago but recently bought new ones and cut them so the top is opened. looks mucho better


^^ This is what I did. :thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

joelzy said:


> i lost them a long time ago but recently bought new ones and cut them so the top is opened. looks mucho better


Yeah me too, cut the center part out, left lower parts bolted up, gives in more of a finished look imo


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

fatmir305 said:


> does it look weird without them?
> anyone have a photo?
> 
> i wana take mine out. too much rub when im low.


its kinda one of those small noticeable things.

i just cut mine at the top at first but ended up pulling them out.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

joelzy said:


> i lost them a long time ago but recently bought new ones and cut them so the top is opened. looks mucho better


did the exact same. i ditched them in the garbage when i got my air installed last spring, but yesterday i just ordered a fresh set and will cut out the arches so my wheel wells are somewhat protected from snow/salt when winter hits. i never should've tossed em in the first place :thumbdown:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> did the exact same. i ditched them in the garbage when i got my air installed last spring, but yesterday i just ordered a fresh set and will cut out the arches so my wheel wells are somewhat protected from snow/salt when winter hits. i never should've tossed em in the first place :thumbdown:


im thinkin the exact same thing right now  winter is gonna sneak up fast. how much did they run you??


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Pretty much any junkyard ever will have a bunch in stock. It's one of those things you'd never be able to sell.


----------

